# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Dietetyka >  slimgreen na odchudzanie

## Nie zarejestrowany-G

To ja poproszę o opinie o tym preparacie. Bardzo poważnie rozważam jego zakup, po tym co poczytałam o działaniu zielonej kawy. Ale zawsze lepiej zasięgnąć opinii specjalistów  :Smile: 

Kawa pobudza i odchudza
Badania obserwacyjne i epidemiologiczne wykazały zależność pomiędzy zwiększonym spożyciem kawy a mniejszym ryzykiem rozwoju nadwagi i otyłości oraz cukrzycy typu II i syndromu metabolicznego. Początkowo uważano, że kofeina, znana od wielu wieków ze swoich silnych właściwości farmakologicznych i psychostymulacyjnych, jest jedynym dobroczyńcą tej zależności i tylko ona bierze udział w procesie odchudzania. Kolejne badania wykryły bardziej złożony mechanizm odchudzający naparu kawowego i rolę innych związków które działają synergicznie i addytywnie z kofeiną. Takim związkiem poznanym i przebadanym stał się kwas chlorogenowy - CGA. Niestety termiczna obróbka ziaren zielonej kawy drastycznie zmniejsza zawartość kwasu chlorogenowego w naparze ciemnej, palonej kawy. Maksymalną koncentrację tego cennego związku zapewnia jedynie ekstrakcja ziaren zielonej kawy. Ponadto kwas chlorogenowy spala jedynie tłuszcz.
Wyciągi z zielonej kawy, dzięki wysokiej zawartości kwasu chlorogenowego pomagają zredukować tkankę tłuszczową w organizmie poprzez regulację poziomu glukozy i pośrednio insuliny we krwi, gdyż, jak dieta o niskim indeksie glikemicznym, spowalniają wchłanianie glukozy w jelicie cienkim.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowanyoki

ja biorę te tabletki od 3 mi-cy i powiem, ze są dobre.
żeby widzieć rezultaty trzeba ćwiczyć, utrzymywać dietę.
Te tabletki przyspieszają spalanie tłuszczu i powodują szybszą przemiane materii, ale bez ćwiczeń i jakiś tam ograniczeń jedzeniowych (typu cukier, tłuszcze zwierzęce) żadne tabletki nie pomogą. Ja łączenie schudłam prawie 5kg, ale jeszcze dużo przede mną.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zgadzam się z przedmówcą . ja tez schudłam dzięki temu specyfikowi ale dodałam dietę (brak obrzarstwa) i siłownie. Wszystko razem da długotrwałe efekty.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę od dwóch tygodni, efekty czuję po ciuchach. Oprócz tego piję dwie filiżanki zielonej herbaty i codziennie jedno surowe jabłko ze skórką – super działa na jelita. Po takiej diecie bardzo poprawia się wygląd cery, polecam jak ktoś ma z tym problemy.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Poczytałam co napisaliście i się skusiłam na zakup. Biorę już miesiąc i SUPER. Dzięki że chce Wam się napisać taką opinie. Szukałam czegoś fajnego co mi pomoże i byłam bardzo zagubiona tą ilością suplementów, ale z tego co widzę dobrze wybrałam. wielkie dzięki

----------


## Arleta123

Fajniutki preaparacik, cenowo też w porządku. Chyba działa, ja go stosuję od 1,5 miesiąca, schudłam od tego czasu 4kg, ale też robię inne rzeczy typu ćwiczenia, basen, bieganie, no i 0 czekolady, nad czym szczególnie ubolewam. Za to efekty są.

----------


## sylwka

czytając posty odnośnie slimgreen widzę że moje efekty sa podobne do Waszych (a ja myslałam że będę najlepsza w tej konkurecji). Stosuję te tab od dokładnie 6 tyg i schudłam 5 kg. Czekolade podjadam ale rzadko, ćwiczę w domku co drugi dzień (brzuchy, wykroki, przysiady) a 2 razy w tygodniu chodzę na kurs tańca.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany-Ola

działa i to najważniejsze. Może nie od razu są efektu, bo u mnie dopiero po jednym listku zaczęłam czuć, że faktycznie chudną, ale chudnę i to się liczy. I dobrze się po niej czuję, rano wstaję bez problemów i nie wiem czy to ma związek, ale odkąd go biorę nie boli mnie głowa.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

u mnie też efekty nie były od razu, tak po 7-8 dniach zaczęłam czuć, że coś się dzieje. Teraz mam 5kg mniej i cały czas chudną, około 1-2kg na tydzień.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

podobno 3kg na miesiąc to optymalne odchudzanie, niewarto przesadzać. A o zielonej kawie czytałam, ale nie na odchudzanie tylko na energię.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

no właśnie ja również słyszałam i czytałam, że po nim jest więcej energii i ogólnie podnosi tempo przemiany materii. Ja dopiero co go kupiłam 2 sztuki bo był w promocji, do tego pani w aptece powiedziała, że on działa oczyszczająco. Sprawdzę i przekonam się naocznie  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

poczytałam i też spróbuję , po dwóch ciążach trochę zostało .jutro do apteki i na orbitrek zobaczmy jakie skutki będą po misiącu

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja też zamówiłam w aptece internetowej bo w innej nie było i stosuję od 4 tygodni. Na wadze spadło mi 4 kg, tak równo po kg na tydzień. Sukces może i nieogromny, ale jednak cieszy mnie i tyle.

----------


## kinga.slimitin

Energii dodaje również guarana, jej działanie jest dłuższe od kawy. Suplementy z tym składnikiem są dobrą alternatywą dla tych, którzy czują do kawy niechęc badź szukają intensywniejszego działania kofeiny.

----------


## ja-ka

mi sie wydaje ze dziala wzialam jedno opakowanie teraz zaczynam drugie ale mialam przerwe  bo w  międzyczasie pilam herbate sekret mnicha ziola na odchudzanie i teraz tak sie zastanawiam czy polaczyc slimgreen z ta herbata co wy na to?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Biorę go przez 3 miesiące i dwa miesiące przerwy i ponownie biorę i schudłem 13 kilogramów .Ale warunek dodatkowy to analiza odżywiania na zdrowsze i więcej ruchu choćby w postaci spacerów i przejścia się niekiedy jeden ,dwa przystanki zamiast jechać tramwajem  .Mam na myśli nie te przystanki co 100 czy 200 metrów bo takowe są  ale większe odległości między przystankami np. 500 czy 1000 metrów . Ale te większe   odległości są likwidowane  i jest  ich coraz   mniej dla wygody ludzi a czy dla zdrowia ? .A więc  wniosek - maszerowanie dla zdrowia jest korzystne a tabletki na odchudzanie stają się  bardziej skuteczne. .

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

hejka ja wlasnie zaczynam brac slim grenn

----------


## Czekolada

najlepiej to chudnąć tak z 2-3kg na tydzień bo potem może byc efekt jojo. Z resztą idealnym wyjściem byłoby zmienić styl odżywiania się i przestawić myślenie. Jak się zrozumie, że nie warto jeść po 19, lepiej zrezygnować z mac donalda, a po pracy iść na spacer niż wcinać tłusty obiad będzie super. Dziwię się tylko jak oglądam w TV te programy o ludziach z nadwagą po 50kg, jak oni mogli do tego dopuścić... to dopiero jest tragedia. A my narzekamy na te kilka kilogramów za dużo. A jeśli chodzi o ten Slimgreen stosowałam wiosną w zeszłym roku i schudłam 8,5kg. Tylko, że tak jak pisze nie tylko łykając go, ale też wprowadzając sobie kilka dobrych nawyków, których cały czas się trzymam  :Smile:  I jestem z siebie dumna.

----------


## Vollamed_pl

Zielona kawa na początku wspomaga odchudzanie, regulując nieco przemianę materii. Jak w sumie każda kawa. Najlepsza dieta? MŻ (eufemizm-mniej jedz) i ruch. Ograniczaj białe pieczywo, węglowodany; makarony, ryż, słodkości.

----------


## Czekolada

"mi sie wydaje ze dziala wzialam jedno opakowanie teraz zaczynam drugie ale mialam przerwe bo w międzyczasie pilam herbate sekret mnicha ziola na odchudzanie i teraz tak sie zastanawiam czy polaczyc slimgreen z ta herbata co wy na to? "
- a nie przesadzasz troszkę?
Zrób przynajmniej przerwę między jednym a drugim. Mi ten slimgreen reguluje trochę przemianę materii i rano mam super jeśli chodzi o załatwienie się. Takie zioła działają na podobnej zasadzie. Ja bym chyba tego nie łączyła żeby nie przedobrzyć...

"Zielona kawa na początku wspomaga odchudzanie, regulując nieco przemianę materii. Jak w sumie każda kawa."
- tylko, że to jest kawa niepalona więc zdrowsza z większą ilością korzystnych czynników. 

A co do kawy- to z żadną nie wolno przesadzić  :Wink:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Właśnie zakupiłam tabletki i mam nadzieję że przyniosą efekty  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Hejka. Ja po przeczytaniu Waszych opini nabralam mega ochoty na zakup tego cudenka. Mam nie wiele do zrzucenia bo 5-6 kg, ale zbliża się wiosna no właśnie WIOSNO gdzie jesteś???? I chciałabym lepiej wyglądać. A pomimo kontrolowania się co jem i zumbowych ćwiczeń

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

......Cieżko mi zrzucić tych kilka kg. Mam nadzieje ze slimgreen mi pomoże. Pozdrawiam. Na pewno będę informować o moich postępach. Miłego dnia.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja też myslę na tańcem, może faktycznie zumba bo podobno całe ciało się wtedy rusza. Albo samoobrona dla kobiet, zobaczymy. Co do zielonej kawy slimgreen - to daje całkiem niezłe efekty jak się dołaczy do nich zmniejszenie jedzenia. Wtedy to najbardziej widać efekty, ja schudłam tak prawie 7kg. Jak brałam je na samym poczatku same bez ćwiczeń to efekty nie były bardzo duże, tyle, że zmniejsza cellulit i to niezaprzeczalnie!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

To super ze działa tez na cellulit. Ja już pierwsza tabletkę skonsumowalam :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

witam wlasnie zaczelam jesc slimgreen .Odezwe sie za miesiac 5.05

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy ktoś po stosowaniu miał efekt jojo?

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja nie miałam, a biorę od dłuższego czasu, tyle, że jak go przestawałam brać to i jakoś nie rzucałam się na jedzenie. Myślę, że jakbym zaczęła jeść tak jak przed dietą to bym przytyła, to co jadłam wcześniej... szkoda gadać...

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

kupiłam sobie tego slimgreena i teraz testuję i testuję. Może trochę w pasie mi ubyło, a wagowo ? 3kg, tylko, że liczyłam na więcej. Ale nie ćwiczę, mam siedzącą pracę i to mnie gubi.

----------


## wypasiona

ja go stosuję już 3 miesiące i schudłam dzięki niemu 12kg. Do tego chodze na basen, a ostatnio zaczęłam biegać raz w tygodniu.
Zrezygnowałam też całkowicie ze słodyczy i chleba. Mieso tylko gotowane i 2 razy w tyg. rybka. Na śniadanie greifrut i kawa - niestety nie potrafię z niej zrezygnować, ale nie slodzę.
I musze Wam powiedzieć, że nie tylko schudłam, ale to co najważniejsze czuje sie lepiej - mam więcej energii i siły.

----------


## opinia-slimgreen

teraz nie ma w aptekach tego slimgreen starego, wszedł jakiś nowy slimgreen trio do którego dołożyli chrom i jakiś enzym  :Wink:  chyba, który trawi skrobię. Ja na tamtym schudłam 7kg, a teraz to sama nie wiem. W aptece powiedzieli, że ten nowy jest lepszy, bardziej udoskonalony. Mam nadzieję. Choć zazwyczaj jak cos dokładają to chyba lepiej ma działać. Któraś go już kupiła i wypróbowała???

----------


## Ola87

Teraz slimgreen zmienił trochę skład. Kupiłam tydzień temu i biorę i z tego co zaobserwowałam w porównaniu z tamtym mam mniejszą ochotę na słodycze i ciastka. Co do chudnięcia, podobnie, 1,5 kg na tydzień - taką mam średnią  :Wink:  
P.S. Do niego dodali składnik, który pomaga trawić skrobię, tylko, że ja za krótko biorę, żeby powiedzieć czy on działa.
Ale może ktoś ma większe doświadczenie w tym temacie, będę wdzięczna za odpowiedź  :Smile:

----------


## Elllla

to ja teraz zamieniłam slimgreen na te nowość slimgreen trio. tamtego już nigdzie nie mogłam kupić. I albo to pierwsze wrażenie, albo wydaje mi się, że działają lepiej.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

czy w opakowaniu slimgreen trio powinna być ulotka ? kupiłam z apteki przez internet i nie ma w środku ulotki co mnie dziwi

----------


## MRS.TRUTH

HEJ! używałam tych tabletek  na bazie zielonej kawy GALENA "SlimGREEN" przez dwa miesiące jak i wielu innych
"super" specyfików 
efekty opisałam tutaj waytoslimming.blogspot.com
Tak się nie schudnie. Zapraszam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam.Dzisiaj zaczynam pierwsze opakowanie  :Smile:  mam nadzieje ze przyniesie jakieś skutki bo trudno mi sie pozbyć paru kg.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Foreverslim to jedyny produkt na odchudzanie, który faktycznie wywołał u mnie jakieś zmiany. W zasadzie straciłam całą nadwagę, znacznie lepiej się czuję, no i wszystko poszło w odpowiednim kierunku. Mam nadzieję, że już nigdy nie wrócę do starej wagi, straciłam 16 kg. Wszystko się da - trzeba tylko chcieć i ciężko pracować na efekt!

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

mam pytanko chce zrzucic tak ze 4 kg czy jak sie skonczy przyjmowac ten slimgreen czy efekt jojo sie pojawi zyje w miare zdrowo tlusto nie jem troche gubia mnie slodycze :Smile:

----------


## przekonana

Czytałam wiele opinii na temat zielonej herbaty ale wyprobuje  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam je niedawno kupiłam biorę kilka dni wiec efektów nie ma bo być nie może jeszcze hehehe ale jestem ciekawa czy mi pomogą . Jestem przypadkiem nietypowym ,który jest  pod opieka dietetyka i niestety schudłam trochę i od roku waga w miejscu stoi mam nadzieję że mi teraz te tabsy pomogą zrzucić jeszcze tyle ile bym chciała  :Smile:  chciała bym się was zapytać czy trzeba jakąś przerwę robić przy stosowaniu slim green trio bo nie ma nic na ten temat jedynie pisze że skutki są po 60 tabletkach czyli 2opakowaniach dopiero??  :Wink:  Kupiłam je w aptece pytałam panią czy są jakieś inne tabletki z zieloną kawą mówiła że tak ale ona mają mniej zawartości niż te slim green wiec je wzięłam nie maja żadnych skutków ubocznych co dla mnie jest bardzo ważne.

----------


## CarycaKatarzyna

Produkt zawiera innowacyjne połączenie składników, których synergiczne działanie zmniejsza wchłanianie tłuszczów i węglowodanów, przyspiesza spalanie tkanki tłuszczowej nawet w trakcie spoczynku, obniża indeks glikemiczny posiłków oraz chroni organizm przed szkodliwym działaniem wolnych rodników. Uzywam razem z ćwiczeniami i skutek jest świetny. Główny składnik to zielona kawa, więc nie jest szkodliwy. Jeśli wszystko razem się połączy a Ty jesteś pod opieką dietetyka, to szybko powinnaś zejść z wagi  :Smile:  Nie jest droga (ja kupuję w necie(wapteka), bo tam wszystko tańsze. Za 30 kapsułek płacę ok. 12zł). Takze polecam  :Smile:

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Stosowałam zieloną kawę ze sklepu piekna24.pl . Działa. W dużym stopniu przyczynia się do spadku wagi ciała. Doskonale hamuje łaknienie. Cena nie jest duża, jest nawet promocja teraz. Miałam spory spadek wagi dzięki niej. Ważne aby nie zamówić jakiejś podróbki a sprawdzoną zieloną kawę.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ja tam w takie preparaty nie wierze. Cwiczenia dieta i zabiegi u kosmetyki - to pozwoli wymodelowac cialo. Szkoda wywalac kase na jakies herbatki i inne cuda. Teraz w medicor Krakow  medicor.krakow.pl masz promocje na rozne zabiegi - lepiej korzystac z nich

----------


## odchudzona

Mi ten preparat pomógł przy odchudzaniu,ale dostawał nie raz zaparć to stosowałam herbatkę z ziół,kawa z papierosem a czasem dicopeg.

----------

